# Forcing Purple: Can you manipulate plants to produce purple color in hybrids?



## M38A1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, I KNOW there are some really smart fuckers on here whom know the dif between xylem and phloem, and really, REALLY know what is going on when the subject at hand is "growing pot".

I have had plants go purple on outdoor grows, but that was when I could go until late Oct. in MN.

I have 5 femNirvanaNorthernLights, 'bout 10"X10"bushes, 12.3.10-germination date. in the coldest room of my house, in a stealth-cabinet-cfl. 
I have 3- 4" computer fans with a 3.5 gal bucket I fill with snow and a 1/2 gal container I have with frozen water from outside. Temps range from 85-66f in 24 hours. I feed the plants the snow-water, and have sprinkled snow on them during feeding. Cold as much as I dare without temptin' hermaphroditificationment.

NL has genetics with purple characteristics or ability or whatever, because it is a hybrid. It's that redheaded stepchild you keep denying paternal responsibilities for.

What are my chances of inducing a pruple color in these plants? I have been hitting them hard with cooler temps (helps keep the smell down too) Can a higher K or potassium force purple color?

Purps is the bomb, and I don't care if it is football teams or corn chips.

I mean, shit, the closest plant to the snow has a TINGE of purple, I shit you not! and I germed 12/2/10. But just a tinge, could be more ferts, scould be random shit, who knows.

And be "who knows" I mean WHO KNOWS!!!.
I run a 50/50 soil/perlite with new version MG, not 15-30-15, with showwater.

Word. And by "Word" I mean peace.


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently had a strange situation where my whole plant went purple.......I had chopped a few diesel ryders and NL auto and placed them in my drying tub....by accident left one DR outside the first night in 20 deg f and it froze...it turned ALL purple....next day, I found it, brought it inside and continued drying and curing....Now one of my med jars is inhabited by some beautiful dark purple bud....
I intend to try this again with my next harvest....damn it was weird.....I've had a few show a LITTLE purple due to low temps while growing but this was totally unexpected.


----------



## M38A1 (Jan 7, 2011)

When I grew outdoors, it was when I lived on the West side of a lake, and I grew in a sheltered area, within 10-feet of the shoreline. The got the dawn sun +rewflection until about noon, then refract light from the lake 'til dark. When bass-fishers would troll by, I'd run out on the dock and ask how the bite was and shit, to distract them from that strange clump of purple marijuana. Who knows what happened when I wasn't around!

Anyway, the lake was AWESOME at keeping temps in a slowering/maturing state well longer than other grows in the highlands(except for one...that was a bud of Legend). 

I hope to have my flower-room, 600hps ready this weekend, I have to get some sheetrock and duct tape. Snow? I get more every day.

Word.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 7, 2011)

since when has NL been a hybrid? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-northern-lights/prod_480.html

Its pure indica, that being said hybridization has nothing to do really with purp genes, its a genetic thing. Some plants turn purple no MATTER WHAT, others will turn purple like you said in the cold. That being said yes NL does have some purp genes in it and they are brought on by the cold and also some pheno's of it are more sensitive to this effect than others. 



M38A1 said:


> Ok, I KNOW there are some really smart fuckers on here whom know the dif between xylem and phloem, and really, REALLY know what is going on when the subject at hand is "growing pot".
> 
> I have had plants go purple on outdoor grows, but that was when I could go until late Oct. in MN.
> 
> ...


----------



## M38A1 (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought the Nirvana site said "F1 Hybrid", they advertise on this site, maybe I was wrong. They are the Fem'd seeds, I don't know what F1 means anyway. That's where I ordered seeds from. But I did just shower them f-in' bitches with some cold, 24-hour aireated snow water and they are LOVIN' it!

Purps RULE! 'Specially them black leaves that wrap 'em!
Word.


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 7, 2011)

Subbed..so basically theres 2 major things that determine if your plants will be purple? Pheno and cold temperatures during the plants "nighttime"?? 
What are the appropriate temperatures for "nighttime"???? i know this question will probally be strain sensitive..but whats a good ballpark??


----------



## mango tango (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah cold temps can turn it a purple hue according to gorge cervantes.

jest3r - if you want to be stingy don't let temps go under 10-15 degrees after lights off. imo plants are sturdier then that and can handle temp changes of 20+ without side effects..outside at least in my experience. and dont let it get under 50. pot stops growing after 90 and below 50


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 7, 2011)

mango tango said:


> yeah cold temps can turn it a purple hue according to gorge cervantes.
> 
> jest3r - if you want to be stingy don't let temps go under 10-15 degrees after lights off. imo plants are sturdier then that and can handle temp changes of 20+ without side effects..outside at least in my experience. and dont let it get under 50. pot stops growing after 90 and below 50


mmm kk sounds good so 1) find a strain that has purple "genes" 2) Isolate the specific pheno that shows the purple "gene" 3) Drop plants nighttime temps anywhere up to 58degrees (giving a little bit of a "buffer" if you will)

now my next question would be... When would one want to start applying the temperature changes? only in flowering? or in the veggie stage too??


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Jan 7, 2011)

50 degrees F is a good temp to see if your going to go purple. but in all reality, its more genetics than anything. 

what would you rather have? some REAL purps...or something that was forced into it? 



edit: go into the temp change in late flowering(week 7-8 or so) to acheive a purpling


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2011)

Purpling: accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some plants.


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 7, 2011)

You can try a product called Purple Maxx by Humboldt County's Own (Emerald Triangle) Nutrients. If you plants have ANY purple in their genes, this should bring it out. Try the Gravity, and SnowStorm by them too. Work very well together.


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 7, 2011)

And if you flush for an extended period and keep it cool it will def bring the colors out


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 8, 2011)

meh purple maxxx is a waste of money its too strain dependent. I'd honestly rather have a strain that turns purple at 70 degrees than 58 lol just because the purp gene is stronger in it. When you force purp to come out its nice for bag appeal but it doesnt give you any of that awesome purp flavor.


----------



## MomaPug (Jan 9, 2011)

My room got too cold this winter. I have a strain of Matnuska Thunderfuck that I have budded two times before without a hint of purple. The lowest it got for a couple nights was 47. I did have two plants late morph, but this MTF lady just turned really purple.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah MTF is a plant that comes from the northern hemisphere likes cold temps and shit and can really turn a nice purp if it gets cold.


----------



## sappytreetree (Jan 10, 2011)

ive seen strains that even grown between 75-85 degrees still turned bright purp ..Cant rember the name of them but there a specialized cell found in fruits and flower pedels that can turn into exoitc colors like a tomato going from green to red ....As far as the ice bath goes ive seen good results me and a friend on his crop would put the finshed plants in his extra bath tub fill it up to do a really good flush than evey day wed shovle snow into for like 3 days would bring out purp on the fan leaves and small sugar leaves but rarley did it make the fruit purple ... ive herd that if you cure at 45 degress its suppost to bring out purp but dont qoute me on that one ...


----------



## Doctor Gonzo (Jan 10, 2011)

Shocking the roots with ice water for the last 3 or 4 days before harvest will bring out all sorts of colors; purps, blue, red, etc. I've also had luck with cold curing, in the 40's.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 12, 2011)

I have some Blackberry ready to flower. My basement is not heated and is around 50-55 degrees, so I think I will try this out. I would really like to see some purple on the buds. This last batch doesn't have any purple what-so-ever. Bag appeal is everything!


----------

